# Two filters on one intake



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried using one intake pipe with a T-fitting splitting off to two canister filters like this?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't tried it myself. How would you clean one canister without turning them both off?


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Deeda said:


> How would you clean one canister without turning them both off?


The quick disconnect on my Eheim Pro's would stop the flow of water to one at the connection. It would continue to flow to the other canister. It just becomes a dead end once it's disconnected so the flow keeps on going to the remaining canister.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

id be concerned about balancing the flow between the two cans.

Other than reducing the number of visible intakes, what other advantage to this is there?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't use a T but a Y connect. The water will take the path of least resistance and water doesn't like making a 90* turn if it doesn't have to. Meaning one filter will be under utilized while the other will be over utilized.

Personally I'd rather have two inlets with one outlet vs the other way around. I'd rather suck in as much stuff as is possible into the filter around the tank and one inlet limits that.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i think filters would fight eachother and shorten life of motor due to stress


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What would be the benefit?


----------



## Chaoster (Nov 6, 2012)

I have seen two canisters set up where the out of one goes to the in of the other. kind of like an under sink reverse osmosis filter. Don't know what the benefit is.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you do this I would recommend having the intake piping before the T sized up a bit to handle the flow of both filters better. So if the normal intakes are 5/8 step up to at least 3/4. I don't think it will cause any stress on the pump. These type pumps are just impeller pumps, not pressure pumps.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

nodima said:


> id be concerned about balancing the flow between the two cans.


My thoughts are each canister would be drawing in water so the main tube flow velocity would increase.



nodima said:


> Other than reducing the number of visible intakes, what other advantage to this is there?


Uh, none


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I wouldn't use a T but a Y connect. The water will take the path of least resistance and water doesn't like making a 90* turn if it doesn't have to. Meaning one filter will be under utilized while the other will be over utilized.
> 
> Personally I'd rather have two inlets with one outlet vs the other way around. I'd rather suck in as much stuff as is possible into the filter around the tank and one inlet limits that.


Good points. My reasoning was I have only one set of fancy Eheim intake/return kits and at around $40 for an intake kit alone I thought I might just share an intake. The Y fitting would be better but even with a T the filters pump can only move so much water so it would divert out the T.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Your intake to the "y" would have to be 1" ID. So you would reduce the number of intakes but double the size of one.


----------

